

Reasons to Travel While You're Young - roh26it
http://goinswriter.com/travel-young/

======
ericclemmons
I wish I followed this advice. I'm turned thirty today, have a 1 year old, and
make more money than I thought I would at this age (poor background).

I thought with the career, money, and family, I'd be much more free to travel.
Consequently, the anxiety associated with traveling with a small child is my
"yeah, but".

We go to NY and other domestic locations (subconsciously feel safer and less
risk than abroad?), but I feel like I missed my window to go to more
adventurous places.

------
mistershrubber
Great advice, as long as you've been born in a fairly privileged part of the
world.

~~~
roh26it
Nomadic matt has some amazing tips on traveling with less cash in hand.

